

Quebec jailbreak: escape by helicopter was 'well-planned' - cryptoz
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-jailbreak-escape-by-helicopter-was-well-planned-1.2668763

======
xuhu
Inspiring stuff.

